# De ROSA King 3 Review in Magazines



## enac

Does anyone know if there is a review of the De Rosa King 3 in any of the cycling magazines or major internet media sites? Doesn't www.cyclingnews.com do a review on a de rosa product every year or two? Isn't it about time for them to review the King 3?? When was the last time Bicycling magazine reviewed a De Rosa product?


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> Does anyone know if there is a review of the De Rosa King 3 in any of the cycling magazines or major internet media sites? Doesn't www.cyclingnews.com do a review on a de rosa product every year or two? Isn't it about time for them to review the King 3?? When was the last time Bicycling magazine reviewed a De Rosa product?



Hi Pro Cycling did a review of the Idol a few months back. Frankie Andieu loved it!


----------



## enac

Yes I saw the Idol review. Anything yet on the King 3?


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> Yes I saw the Idol review. Anything yet on the King 3?



Not that I've seen, I believe either pro-cycling or cycle sport is testing something Italian in the next new issue (not out just yet) and its the best bike Marcel has eveeer ridden! Hope that will be the King 3. 

Have you seen a Protos test before?


----------



## enac

I have not seen a Protos test. Is there one?


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> I have not seen a Protos test. Is there one?



Not that I've seen, to be honest I've not seen that many De Rosa tests in the 8 or so years I've been into them.... The bike magazines seem to favour Trek, Giant, Scott, and sometimes Willier or Colnago. I was amazed that Pro-Cycling did the test on the Idol!


----------



## flateric

No unfortunately it isn't the King 3 being reviewed. It is in fact a Viner Maxima. I'm sure that there will be a review of the King 3 soon as it's been winning quite a few races this year.


----------



## draftdodger

MERAKMAN said:


> Not that I've seen, to be honest I've not seen that many De Rosa tests in the 8 or so years I've been into them.... The bike magazines seem to favour Trek, Giant, Scott, and sometimes Willier or Colnago. I was amazed that Pro-Cycling did the test on the Idol!


The current USA publication of Bicycling magazine just voted the new Pinarello Prince the best bicycle for 2008. Specialized Tarmac and Trek Madone ranked 2nd and third. No mention of any De Rosa. It seems De Rosa bicycles just don't measure up. No mention of your precious Idol or of the King. De Rosa just doesn't get the respect it used to get.


----------



## MERAKMAN

draftdodger said:


> The current USA publication of Bicycling magazine just voted the new Pinarello Prince the best bicycle for 2008. Specialized Tarmac and Trek Madone ranked 2nd and third. No mention of any De Rosa. It seems De Rosa bicycles just don't measure up. No mention of your precious Idol or of the King. De Rosa just doesn't get the respect it used to get.


Yep when it comes to De Rosa bike tests they are as rare as hen's teeth, almost like the frames themselves; rare as rare! I think it just adds to the mystery and charisma of them though imo..but thats not to say I wouldn't like to see a De Rosa being tested every once in a while, rather than every two years or more........:mad2:


----------



## dnalsaam

De Rosa is only a bit player when compared to the likes of Pinarello, Colnago, Specialized and Trek. A few years ago, De Rosa sold less than 100 frames in the US in a whole year. With sales numbers like that, how can you honestly consider the bike worthy of magazine coverage? Furthermore, the De Rosa distributor isn't overly liked and handles very few products, so they don't get much support either. I remember at their peak in the late 80's and early 90's, De Rosa's production was less than 20% of that of either Pinarello or Colnago.


----------



## MERAKMAN

dnalsaam said:


> De Rosa is only a bit player when compared to the likes of Pinarello, Colnago, Specialized and Trek. A few years ago, De Rosa sold less than 100 frames in the US in a whole year. With sales numbers like that, how can you honestly consider the bike worthy of magazine coverage? Furthermore, the De Rosa distributor isn't overly liked and handles very few products, so they don't get much support either. I remember at their peak in the late 80's and early 90's, De Rosa's production was less than 20% of that of either Pinarello or Colnago.


Interesting..So do you know how many frames De Rosa make a year now? Also, out of interest, which De Rosa frame do you own?


----------



## dnalsaam

I presently have three classic De Rosa bikes: one from the 60's, one from the 80's and one from 2000. I do not have any recent sales numbers for De Rosa, but guess for the total numbers to be between 2000 and 4000 per year, now that the American market has been revived.


----------



## MERAKMAN

dnalsaam said:


> I presently have three classic De Rosa bikes: one from the 60's, one from the 80's and one from 2000. I do not have any recent sales numbers for De Rosa, but guess for the total numbers to be between 2000 and 4000 per year, now that the American market has been revived.



Thanks mate, I didn't realise they were so small a concern, that's a tiny amount really when compared to even Colnago (I think they make about 10,000 C50's a year alone) What is it about De Rosa's that you like so much? I personally think they are the best riding and handling bikes there are, plus they are beautifully made..


----------



## steel515

"now that the American market has been revived." (dnasalam) what do you mean it has been revived? 
because you say they are a "bit player." 

How many steel frames did they sell in a year in the 70s/80s?


----------



## dnalsaam

steel515 said:


> "now that the American market has been revived." (dnasalam) what do you mean it has been revived?
> because you say they are a "bit player."
> 
> 
> 
> How many steel frames did they sell in a year in the 70s/80s?



When I was working with them in 80's and 90's, they never passed 4000 total frames worldwide in a year. As for the US market, the De Rosa sales slumped to under 100 frames a few years back. My guess is that 1000 frames is now more representative of American sales than 100.


----------



## MERAKMAN

dnalsaam said:


> When I was working with them in 80's and 90's, they never passed 4000 total frames worldwide in a year. As for the US market, the De Rosa sales slumped to under 100 frames a few years back. My guess is that 1000 frames is now more representative of American sales than 100.



Dude, so what did you do when you worked for De Rosa? Sorry to be nosey but that's pretty amazing to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ciclisto

De Rosa had problems I believe in the USA with changing importers like daily underwear, aside from that I think they are the best Italian bikes. I have dealt with Como bike and they were willing to drive to the factory to order what i wanted. I did not do this but got a Macro and love it. Paint is 10/10 and the finish is flawless the ride and stiffness to me the best bike I have owned. I have a C-50 and although very nice, the Macro is the shite. I noticed they finally have a dealer in San Diego, never saw any since the early 80's new. I just is a matter of time, and if they keep the price reasonable so people will try them. Buy the way Como bike is in Italy and will make great deals if you go to the trouble .


----------



## MERAKMAN

ciclisto said:


> De Rosa had problems I believe in the USA with changing importers like daily underwear, aside from that I think they are the best Italian bikes. I have dealt with Como bike and they were willing to drive to the factory to order what i wanted. I did not do this but got a Macro and love it. Paint is 10/10 and the finish is flawless the ride and stiffness to me the best bike I have owned. I have a C-50 and although very nice, the Macro is the shite. I noticed they finally have a dealer in San Diego, never saw any since the early 80's new. I just is a matter of time, and if they keep the price reasonable so people will try them. Buy the way Como bike is in Italy and will make great deals if you go to the trouble .



Okay, got to ask, if you had to give one up, which would it be the C50 or Macro? Also which colour do you have your Macro in? Infact why did De Rosa call it the MACRO, I always thought that was something to do with computers??


----------



## ciclisto

*answer*

if you put a gun to my head I would give you the c-50 although it is beautiful and I like beautiful objects, it is a work of art, but for riding the De Rosa is it for me and it is aluminum, it 's geometry and stiffness are the best and it climbs like a goat, only bike I have ridden that is better is a R3 cervelo but they are sloped and finished like crap. The macro was the Planet replacement as it broke for heavier guys, what it means is "big" whatever. Also the paint job is as good as my Joe Bell on my custom bike.


----------



## enac

Bike Radar has a review of the De Rosa King 3 at www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/king-3-09-33664.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Thats a rewrite of Pro Cycling's (uk mag) feature of the King 3! Its exactly the same story but just juggled around. 

Also I thought De Rosa used Mizuno to make all their carbon; not Toray. Maybe they have changed their supplier? I know Pinarello use Toray for sure as it says it on their frames..but De Rosa? Anyone know?


----------



## enac

Hey Merakman, do you know what month of Pro Cycling featured the KING 3?? I notice the mini badge on the downtubes (that also act as a frame protector) are new for 2009.


----------



## smokva

enac said:


> Hey Merakman, do you know what month of Pro Cycling featured the KING 3?? I notice the mini badge on the downtubes (that also act as a frame protector) are new for 2009.


I don't think those mini badges came with the frame.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> Hey Merakman, do you know what month of Pro Cycling featured the KING 3?? I notice the mini badge on the downtubes (that also act as a frame protector) are new for 2009.


Hi Yes it was January's edition, Mini De Rosa metal badges have been out years, they are frame cable protectors....


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> I don't think those mini badges came with the frame.



Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. I got some when I bought my Team frame, when I bought my King X-Light, I didn't. You can request them from your country's De Rosa distributor...


----------



## enac

Thanks


----------



## nfosterma

*Review has been Posted*



enac said:


> Does anyone know if there is a review of the De Rosa King 3 in any of the cycling magazines or major internet media sites? Doesn't www.cyclingnews.com do a review on a de rosa product every year or two? Isn't it about time for them to review the King 3?? When was the last time Bicycling magazine reviewed a De Rosa product?



Test has just been posted to cyclingnews.com

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2009/reviews/de_rosa_king_309


----------

